# Vi piacciono i post con i Tag?

## randomaze

Come i più attenti hanno notato stiamo sperimentando un modo più formale per scrivere i titoli dei post. Questo porta allo svantaggio di rendere un poco più breve il titolo effettivo ma ha l'enorma vantaggio di agevolare le ricerche e il "colpo d'occhio" alla ricerca di post che potrebbero interessarci.

Cosa ne pensate?

----------

## emix

Io credo sia un'ottima idea, infatti utilizzo i tag già da un bel pò di tempo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Secondo me questo sistema facilita la ricerca (visto che non sunziona sempre bene), basta mettere il tag interessato selezionare il forum italiano e si ha tutto sull'argomento.

----------

## gaffiere

all'inizio è un colpo d'occhio strano, ma ci si abitua subito.

molto utile e soprattutto migliora tra i vari post.

see ya

----------

## morellik

A me piacciono molto. A colpo d'occhio vedi subito la categoria di interesse.

Ottima idea.

CIauz

morellik

----------

## flyinspirit001

a mio avviso sono molto utili anche xè  come detto da altri "colleghi" ( :Smile: ) permette di porre già il focis sull'argomento e sul tipo di post che viene proposto

----------

## f0llia

A mio avviso sono molto utili per le ricerche, come gia detto da fedeli, poi secondo me danno anche un maggior ordine al forum.. Belli  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 4440

good idea :up:

----------

## n3m0

sempre trovati utilissimi.

scrivo così anche l'email, io  :Smile: 

----------

## Melvin

Secondo me sono ottimi, come colpo d'occhio rendono il tutto più ordinato, e poi facilitano le ricerche...

Il fatto poi che tutti gli utenti si siano adeguati è un ulteriore segno di quanto questa sia una buona comunità. Ci sono tenti forum in cui gli utenti se ne fregano dei consigli di utilizzo...

----------

## cloc3

Domanda: il tag viene determinato dal moderatore o prescelto dall'autore del topic?

Nel secondo caso, servirebbe una lista di tag ufficialmente riconosciuti (forse addirittura obbligatori), tra i quali inserire il proprio intervento.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Domanda: il tag viene determinato dal moderatore o prescelto dall'autore del topic?
> 
> Nel secondo caso, servirebbe una lista di tag ufficialmente riconosciuti (forse addirittura obbligatori), tra i quali inserire il proprio intervento.

 

intendi qualcosa del genere?

(nota, la lista al momento é in beta test....)

----------

## federico

Sono una bella cosa ma taggare tutto mi pare un po' eccessivo

----------

## Peach

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Secondo me questo sistema facilita la ricerca (visto che non sunziona sempre bene), basta mettere il tag interessato selezionare il forum italiano e si ha tutto sull'argomento.

 

concordo pienamente  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

ottimo sistema:

è possibile distinguere/classificare subito un topic e poi anche la ricerca dovrebbe guadagnare!

----------

## Benve

Se devo essere onesto a me non piace proprio.

Era perfetto come era prima, con i tag principali.

Ad esempio questi:

 *Quote:*   

> [TIP] Brevi ma utili consigli
> 
> [RISORSE] Raccolte di link a risorse esterne o a topic sul forum
> 
> [HOWTO] Ovvero come fare, configurare, etc...
> ...

 

Ma adesso è esagerato. Per me la leggibilità e la ricerca nel forum è peggiorata in questo modo.

Poi un topic può partire con un argomento e poi andare a parare da tutt'altra parte.

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi un topic può partire con un argomento e poi andare a parare da tutt'altra parte.

 

Ma questo non dovrebbe affatto succedere però..

----------

## randomaze

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Era perfetto come era prima, con i tag principali.

 

Si ma con i tag precedenti non avevi molte possibilità di ricerca, e spesso in alcuni post dovevi proprio andare a vedere di che si parlava...

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Poi un topic può partire con un argomento e poi andare a parare da tutt'altra parte.

 

Cioé può andare off-topic? beh si ma (a parte che non si dovrebbe...) si può sempre cambiare il topic

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Se devo essere onesto a me non piace proprio.
> 
> Era perfetto come era prima, con i tag principali.

 

Sara' stato perfetto ma avevamo una marea di duplicati (anche perche' la ricerca non e' il massimo). Con questo sistema si potrebbero eliminare molti dup

----------

## Benve

Io ho espresso la mia opinione, comunque ormai il forum è stato cambiato, lo userò un poco e vedrò se riesco ad abituarmici.

Tanto per un mese devo usare windows  :Very Happy: 

Per un giuramento   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Tanto per un mese devo usare windows  

 

Questo si che e'' molto peggio  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Tanto per un mese devo usare windows 

 

Ah beh, allora quando torni andrà bene tutto  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Visto il risultato del poll io vado avanti a mettere i tag.

----------

## r_howie

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   Se devo essere onesto a me non piace proprio.
> 
> Era perfetto come era prima, con i tag principali. 
> 
> Sara' stato perfetto ma avevamo una marea di duplicati (anche perche' la ricerca non e' il massimo). Con questo sistema si potrebbero eliminare molti dup

 

Anche io ho votato "No, è fastidioso" in quanto mi sembra che il gioco non valga la candela. Sì, magari diminuirà il numero di dupe, ma avete pensato agli effetti controproducenti, moderatori?

Provo a spiegarmi meglio: a parte il fatto che molti quesiti non possono essere facilmente e univocamente inscatolati dentro 1-2 delle categorie proposte, io credo che i dupe e gli OT siano inevitabili in ogni forum, anzi in un certo senso sono un buon segno che molti nuovi utenti costantemente si aggiungono al gruppo. Aggiungendo questa complicazione del tag obbligatorio (perché per alcuni di noi o per un niubbo, che ci crediate o no, è una complicazione ricordarsi e ragionare sul tag di ogni nuovo thread che crea) si rischia di creare un muro intorno alla comunità, vista dall'esterno.

Vabbè, io poi ho in antipatia chi usa il tag [OT] in Usenet o nei forum in genere, non faccio testo. È chiaro che mi attengo alle decisioni dei moderatori, però spero di avere reso chiara la mia critica.

----------

## marcowave

... a me sinceramente da un pò fastidio... ma cmq non morirò per questo  :Very Happy: 

si capisce benissimo anche senza.. il titolo non è così importante..  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@r_howie: Io vado avanti solo se la maggiornaza e' d'accordo non voglio prendere decisioni solo perche' a me sembra meglio. Non e' una tragedia se qualcuno inserisce un tag sbagliato qualche mod lo mettera' a posto.

----------

## gutter

Credo che l'idea dei topic sia stata ottima. Fornisce un utile colpo d'occhio.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

IMHO sono davvero comodi. Se inoltre pensiamo che il forum è, specie per gentoo, una sorta di biblioteca di babele, ove tutto c'è basta trovarlo, io preferisco di gran lunga questo metodo, piuttosto che fidarmi del "quick search"   :Wink: 

Inoltre non trovo negativa la riduzione dei duplicati, meglio un thread magari articolato ma completo che 4/5 threads da trovare e leggere, per poi scoprire che magari il 30-40% sono info comuni a tutti i threads.

my 2 eurocents

deadhead

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Per un giuramento  

 

Ne vale la pena vero?  :Very Happy: 

Hai perso una scommessa o c'è un premio alla fine del mese  :Question: 

----------

## xchris

i tag sono comodi pero' li ridurrei.

ad es:

Invece che avere ADSL,WIFI... si potrebbe usare solo RETE.

troppi tag potrebbero generare confusione e soprattutto chi viene qui la prima volta potrebbe trovarsi un po' spiazzato. (e scrivere semplicemente... AIUUUTOOO  :Smile:  )

ciao

----------

## shev

 *xchris wrote:*   

> i tag sono comodi pero' li ridurrei

 

Quoto in pieno, l'avevo detto anche nel topic sticky. Usiamo tag, ma usiamone pochi; per far capire il contenuto specifico di un topic poi basta un titolo ben fatto.

Anche con pochi tag la ricerca è facilitata, basta fare ricerche con tag e termine cercato. 

p.s.: per chi poi dice che un nuovo potrebbe trovarsi spaesato con tag o potrebbe sbagliare tag o titolo, dico che non fa nulla. Nel limite del possibile ci pensiamo noi moderatori a sistemare tag e titoli: visto che di moderazione ce ne fate fare poca (siete troppo bravi  :Smile:  ), almeno giustifichiamo lo "stipendio" (<- chiaramente un modo di dire  :Twisted Evil: )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Invece che avere ADSL,WIFI... si potrebbe usare solo RETE

 

Concordo anche io... ho gia' editato il post di randomaze. Inoltre direi anche solo il tag [PORTAGE] per quanto riguarda i problemi legati ad emerge, rc-update, etc-update,... che ne dite?

EDIT: forse rc-update e' meglio sotto [SERVICES]

----------

## lopio

e' proprio una ottima idea quella dei tag   :Laughing: 

Suggerirei, se permettete, di usarne pochi visto che  sarebbe anche comodo scrivere un post e ricordarsi  quasi sempre il tag da usare...

ciao

----------

## hardskinone

Sono un'ottima idea, una volta fatta l'abitudine.

Up the tags!

----------

## marcowave

beh, se si riducono un po' in numero vanno benone...  :Smile: 

infatti generano un po' di confusione troppi..  :Confused: 

----------

## Danilo

 *xchris wrote:*   

> i tag sono comodi pero' li ridurrei.
> 
> 

 

Condivido.

Pochi e strettamente codificati...

E sopratutto senza "frustate" per il malcapitato di turno che sbaglia  :Wink: 

Altrimenti rischiamo di avere 

- X11,

- XORG,

- DRI,

- DRM,

- PIPPO & PLUTO 

per il solito problema di accellerazione hardware...

Poco fa per questo problema mi sono limitato ad un semplice X11 (il titolo spiegava il resto ovviamente).

Inoltre mettendo un tag "codificato" stimola l'autore a descrivere meglio il problema nel titolo.

Nel caso precedente credo ci sia differenza tra:

```

[X11] Dri non si attiva su kernel 2.6.5 

```

piuttosto che 

```

[DRI] Non funziona... 

```

IMHO

----------

## -YoShi-

Anche io la trovo una cosa molto utile, così per il mio prossimo problema farò meno fatica a trovare la soluzione   :Razz: 

L'unico neo è come già detto, è il fatto che bisogna essere "spicci" nel descrivere il problema nel titolo...

E poi bisogna calcolare il [RISOLTO] da mettere in coda...magari lo si può abbrebiare con una [R] -> Risolto, oppure [S] -> Solved.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> E poi bisogna calcolare il [RISOLTO] da mettere in coda...magari lo si può abbrebiare con una [R] -> Risolto, oppure [S] -> Solved.

 

Be se non ci sta risolto si puo' mettere benissimo [OK]

edit: inoltre per tutti i problemi legati alle applicazioni il nome si mette nel tag invece che nel titolo (in cui figurerebbe comunque).

----------

## Benve

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   Per un giuramento   
> 
> Ne vale la pena vero? 
> 
> Hai perso una scommessa o c'è un premio alla fine del mese 

 

Se passavo un esame con più di 21.

Lo ho passato e ora scrivo con IE.

P.S. ma perchè windows senza nessun programma occupa 3,5 giga?

----------

## codadilupo

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Se passavo un esame con più di 21.
> 
> Lo ho passato e ora scrivo con IE.

 

fammi capire, sei stato bravo, e ti puniscono  :Very Happy:  ?

 *Quote:*   

> P.S. ma perchè windows senza nessun programma occupa 3,5 giga?

 

ma no, dai.. occupera' si e no un paio di giga l'xp  :Wink: 

Coda

P.S.: concordo con l'antitag [OT] che trovo veramente off-topic in un luogo dove si discute  :Wink: 

P.P.S.: ma van benissimo ance i TAG, se mi promettete che non mi bacchettate:

a) se sbaglio TAg

b) se me lo dimentico

c) se vado off-topic  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Io ho votato contro, troppi spaventano, forse confondono, e effettivamente ci sta che inducano i niubbi a non postare...

Però sto con la maggioranza, da ora in poi liuserò =D

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

son d'accordo che sia una cosa utile ma che ve ne siano troppi e alcuni poco chiari.. non sarebbe meglio fare delle macro-categoria e usare la prima riga del messaggio per l'indicizzazione?

----------

## randomaze

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> son d'accordo che sia una cosa utile ma che ve ne siano troppi e alcuni poco chiari.. non sarebbe meglio fare delle macro-categoria e usare la prima riga del messaggio per l'indicizzazione?

 

Ti rispondo sull'altro thread

----------

## Benve

Ma proprio tutti devono essere catalogati?  non possono esistere post senza?

Al posto di ALTRO non basta non mettere il tag?

----------

## shanghai

Ci sono molte teorie sulla catalogazione in generale, e una molto importande dice proprio che se non si ammettono eccezioni a una catalogazione questa diventa macchinosa, complessa e ingestibile...

----------

## tomasino

[SCEMENZA]

Con i tag questo forum è calato un pochettino di punti esteticamente  :Wink: 

[/SCEMENZA]

Scherzi a parte, l'idea è carina, molto apprezzabile lo sforzo di chi sta lavorando su questa cosa, ma io non sono tanto convinto della sua utilità.

Già da netiquette viene richiesto l'uso di un titolo esplicito, che faccia capire bene di che si parla, l'uso di tag per la categorizzazione in argomenti mi pare superflua: potrebbere essere magari a discrezione dei moderatori inserire questi tag nel caso in cui il titolo non sia appunto abbastanza chiaro.

Manterrei invece i tag (utilizzati anche prima) generici tipo [HOW-TO] o [TIP].

In fondo non capisco anche come possano tornare utili i tag nelle ricerche: direi che nel 90% dei casi il candidato tag appare anche nel corpo del messaggio, ed è anche lì che viene fatta la ricerca.

Tutto rigorosamente IMHO, anyway i miei complimenti a chi si sbatte per sta cosa.

----------

